

How To Build A Political Social Network That Actually Works - thegarside
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/19/strategies-for-building-political-social-networks/

======
pella
my favorite:

 _"To create an (un)social network, focus on how your product will provide
value to its first users, not its last. "_

~~~
lucasdailey
Thanks! Although I kept meaning to change that but never did. I wanted
something more like "To create an (un)social network, focus on how your
product will provide value to it first users, not its _peak_ users." Or
something like that. "last" makes it sound like, well, last. Like the company
is failing and you're down to your last user. I meant it in more of the full
adoption sense. Lots of things I'd like to fix in the article..

------
lucasdailey
Thanks digging my article! I'm curious what people thought about.

~~~
MWil
My team and I are starting up a legal social network. We have since changed
names and pivoted slightly to address several different markets but here is a
video I made which describes a small part of what we are about -
<http://youtu.be/3m194rui52Q> . I see you went after funding from places like
Sunlight Foundation and Google Ventures. I'd like to know more about that
process if you wouldn't mind sharing...

~~~
lucasdailey
Cool, just watched the video, looks really ambitious! Yeah I'd like to hear
more and share what I can. Let's setup a call or something.
lucasdailey@gmail.com

